# Super-DMZ Rx ~ Metha-drol Extreme ~ Cyanostane Rx



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2011)

If you have used any IronMagLabs pro-anabolic please help us out and post in this thread: 

User reviews...Super-DMZ & Cyanostane - RX Muscle Forums

Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

In April I weighed 185 lbs. and I tipped the scales at 205 lbs. tonight. Just finished a four-week cycle of *Super-DMZ Rx*. Increase in strength and body weight. With a cleaner diet, the 20 added pounds might have been more solid, but I'm definitely pleased with my results.

*Before: *






*After: *







> _*Wednesday, April 13, 2011*
> 
> 186.8 lbs.
> 
> ...





> _*Monday, July 18, 2011*
> 
> 205 lbs.
> 
> ...


Was taking 20mg e/d with 10mg in the a.m. and 10mg preworkout.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG curt your missing half your face lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> OMG curt your missing half your face lol.



LOL 

Trust me, it's better this way.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jul 19, 2011)

I have used Methadrol extreme for two cycles.  This stuff really works.  Not only did I get stronger and bigger, but KEPT about 75-80 % of what I gained.

One thing that I have noticed about this product is that I STILL was getting stronger and bigger 2.5 weeks into my PCT.  After that, I usually lose a bit of strength and size.  But, not as much as I thought.  Taking a good PCT and test booster has really helped me post-cycle.

I am going on a stack cycle very soon of Cyanostane, 1-Andro, & Andro-Hard and am looking forward to seeing how I do.

Of course, I will be buying some advanced cycle support from Prince to help with liver support.  The 1-Andro & Andro Hard are not liver toxic, but I think the Cyanostane is to a certain extent.  Not sure how much though.  I will keep all posted on this upcoming cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> I have used Methadrol extreme for two cycles.  This stuff really works.  Not only did I get stronger and bigger, but KEPT about 75-80 % of what I gained.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed about this product is that I STILL was getting stronger and bigger 2.5 weeks into my PCT.  After that, I usually lose a bit of strength and size.  But, not as much as I thought.  Taking a good PCT and test booster has really helped me post-cycle.
> 
> ...



Awesome!

Cyanostane itself is not liver toxic but it also contains Dimethazine which is.


----------



## hulk7510 (Jul 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> In April I weighed 185 lbs. and I tipped the scales at 205 lbs. tonight. Just finished a four-week cycle of *Super-DMZ Rx*. Increase in strength and body weight. With a cleaner diet, the 20 added pounds might have been more solid, but I'm definitely pleased with my results.
> 
> *Before: *
> 
> ...


hey curt,what did you use for an ai?and for pct?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2011)

hulk7510 said:


> hey curt,what did you use for an ai?and for pct?



I don't believe an ai is necessary. I've had no gyno symptoms whatsoever. Have you read *this?* 

*Clomid* was recommended for PCT. 

And, of course, IronMagLabs *E-Control Rx*. Plus I'm continuing use of *Advanced Cycle Support* and *Anabolic-Matrix Rx*.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jul 20, 2011)

Prince:  Thanks fror your feedback.  Do you think it is necessary to run the advanced cycle support during cycle, during PCT, or both?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Do you think it is necessary to run the advanced cycle support during cycle, during PCT, or both?



Both.


----------



## GMO (Jul 20, 2011)

I have ran both SuperDMZ and Cyanostane Rx, and liked them both.  I would recommend them as a solid finisher to any AAS cycle.  Both are excellent for recomp'ing, vascularity, size, strength and lean mass gains.

Here is a link to my log of Cyanostane as a kick start to my summer recomp'ing cycle:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/126879-gmos-cyanostane-rx-log-summer-shredder.html

I finished my cycle up 7 lbs and lost 2.4% BF (Hydrostatic Testing).


----------



## chold (Jul 20, 2011)

Of all the prohormones I've used over the last decade, I liked Super DMZ the best. Not only did my average lifts increase 25%, but I hardly noticed a loss in strength after cessation and PCT. Highly recomended to those who want a legal alternative.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it all right if I run DMZ 20/20/30/30 with Liv 52. And then PCT with 100/50/50/50 Clomid. Do I really have to buy Cycle Support, or is what I have enough. Adding the legal stuff seems like a waste when I have clomid, and Nolva on hand


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 22, 2011)

I ran SuperDMZ a few months ago and man!!!!!! it was great! Strength was way up and I felt awesome! Even after taking off several weeks due to uncontrollable events I still have increased vascular and muscle definition. 

Two thumbs up!


----------



## metalmayhem (Jul 24, 2011)

I did like the Super DMZ but the lethargy made me stop. I felt like sleeping all day. Upped the carbs to around 500 grams/day. Lucky Charms, Rice Chex, bagels. Still tired. Heard DHEA may help but it makes me break out soemthign fierce. Even w/ all the carbs I didn't get fat. Just huge. Pumps were insane, got much thicker, esp. up top. I'd looove to run again but the lethargy makes it not doable. 

Currently running Cyanostane and it's ok. Little harder, pumps are ok. Looking forward to seeing what the next few weeks brings.


----------



## jonnybravoSA (Jul 24, 2011)

Are there any legally obtainable pct's strong enough for these prohormones?


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 24, 2011)

jonnybravoSA said:


> Are there any legally obtainable pct's strong enough for these prohormones?



if you have a credit card you can get serm from sponsors here lightning fast... EP or CEM is who i use. otc stuff sucks balls... GET SERM, comid or tamox to recover right


----------



## jonnybravoSA (Jul 27, 2011)

are those products legal?


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 27, 2011)

for rats and bunnys lol...


----------



## N21 (Jul 29, 2011)

i was 170 and now weight 195 after cycling methadrol, good stuff  my strength increased allot too


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jul 29, 2011)

Im stuck over here in the middle east so unfortunately pinning is not an option till I get back. I was thinking of taking DMZ for cutting. I know with the superdrol you need to increase carb intake one for lethargy and two because of your muscles taking in all the extra glycogen. Anyone have any experience cutting on this stuff? I was thinking Halodrol but I hate how that and Tbol take 2 weeks to kick in for me. I know the DMZ and Sdrol would be a lot quicker.


----------

